# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Love CSBG, hate all the pictures.

## Mark Trail

Brian, I love your articles, but you need to start cropping/excerpting relevant panels instead of just reproducing entire pages of the stories in question.

1.  It makes them load too slowly on my laptop and it outright crashes my tablet.
2.  It disrupts the flow of the articles.
3.  It risks having D.C. or Marvels legal Dept alleging you've crossed the one from "fair use/excerpting" to "infringement."

Saying this as a fan. Thanks

----------


## Kyer

Ditto.  Still true.  I only go to Previews and then have to be careful not to go below the last Preview pic or the plethora of giant graphics lying in wait will crash my tablet or at least cause my battery to plummet like a rock.

----------

